# Kawasaki Mule



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking for input on the 610 series 4x4 Mule side by side
How well does it ride on rough ground ?
I use a Honda ATV to haul my wingers etc. into the field. 
Not only is the weight of my equipment causing the rear of the ATV to sag, but most importantly the ride is hard on this old back.
Tried a raised golf cart but it rides too rough also.
I like the 610 because of the smaller footprint and less weight than most side by sides. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

We have one and it works great. Hubby also uses it in our hilly timber to haul wood and equipment.

Meredith


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Mules are work horses. The ride will be better than a golf cart but not as good as a 4wheeler.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I have a 2012 610XC and like using it for training way more than my ATV's. It's only a 400cc engine but does what it needs to do for me. I only use it for training and am very pleased I purchased it.
I did have to have it serviced for a faulty starter as well as a malfunctioning parking brake. Both of these things ocurred under 70 hours of use.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 3010 diesel Mule, 2009, and it is great machine. Work horse, not "go-fast" toy.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

My experience has been that the Polaris Rangers have a much smoother ride than the other side by sides. I don't have any experience with the Honda utv's, though.


----------



## Barry Brandt (May 10, 2010)

I am also looking at a UTV. We have a Kioti dealer close and they have a Mechron 2200 for sale. I test drove one and they were a very good ride. The are all diesel and built very heavy duty, not a good one to get if you want to go fast. I have not drove the Mule yet. Any one have a Mechron??


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a 2005 610 that I use for dog training for the last 9 years. Works great.


----------



## Wade Scroggins (Mar 7, 2013)

Just went through this process myself and after driving the main players we went with the new Honda Pioneer, it is several grand cheaper and that certainly was a bonus. Had it a few months so far and love it, have several friends with Rangers that we use so have some exp with both.

Been my experience that Honda builds reliable equipment.

Wade


----------



## jbean74 (Apr 30, 2014)

i have a older ranger 500 i was thinking of tradeing in on the honda ,


----------

